# الثالوث و الرياضيات؟



## Strident (6 أبريل 2009)

يحب كثير من اخوتنا أن يعترضوا على فكرة الثالوث، و يقولون:
كيف تقولون 1 + 1 + 1 = 1؟ و يتهموننا بعدم العقل و خلافه...

لكن هل حقاً الإيمان المسيحي يتعارض مع أبسط قواعد العقل و الرياضيات؟ أم ان هناك نقطة محورية ينساها الجميع؟

*ما سأكتبه هنا هو محاولة لتلخيص الرد على خطأ السؤال نفسه، و وضعه في صورة رياضية أيضاً واضحة و محددة...
و أرجو من هؤلاء الذين يكرهون الرياضيات احتمالي...
 و لأني لست متمرساً في الكتابة، أرجو من الجميع مسامحتي أولاً، و الأهم مشاركتي فيما أكتب لكي يخرج في أجمل صورة...
*

*أيضاً السادة المشرفين: لم أجد مكاناً أفضل من ذلك لكتابة هذا، لكن طبعاً لكم كل الحق في نقل، أو حتى إلغاء هذا الpost حسب ما ترون*


1- لماذا (1 + 1 + 1 = 1)  صيغة خاطئة للسؤال؟

في جمع 1 + 1 + 1، كل واحد منفصل عن الثاني تماماً، و يقوم بدونه، و مطابق للآخرين...
و كل هذه الصفات غير موجودة في حالة الثالوث، قكل أقنوم مختلف عن الآخر، و لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الأقانيم الأخرى، و غير منفصل عنها...

2- لمعالجة نقطة الانفصال: لماذا لا نقول 1* × 1 × 1 = 1*؟

3- كل 1 من الوحايد محدود، بينما الله غير محدود، و بالتالي الأقانيم ايضاً غير محدودة فلماذا لا نقول
*Inf + Inf + Inf = Inf*
أو* Inf x Inf x Inf = Inf*حيث Inf هي مالانهاية؟

4- يمكن توضيح ما سبق بصوره أوضح في حالة المتجهات أو المصفوفات...Vectors & Matrices
مثال: المتجه 
*[A = [1   1   1*
له 3 "مكونات"، و لكنه متجه واحد ، و هو لا يساوي مثلاً [3]

فأنت لا يمكن ان تجمع احداثيات في 3 أبعاد، و تكون منها رقماً واحداً...
كذلك أيضاً لا يمكن "جمع الأقانيم على بعضها"

فهل هو متجه واحد أم ثلاثة؟
و الأصح إذاً أن نقول
[Inf  Inf  Inf]


*فحتى الرياضيات تشهد لإلهنا...*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2009)

الأخ العزيز johnnie
الرعاع الذين يتحججون ب 1+1+1=3
لا علم لهم و لا دراسة ولا أي تحصيل علمي

ما ذكرته من جمع للكمية الغير محدودة و عناصر المتجهات و المصفوفات هي صحيحة رياضياً

بل أكثر من ذلك, هناك أيضاً أمثلة في العلوم الأخرى توضح إمكانية الثالوث
خير مثال طرحته من فترة طويلة, هو مركب H2O

ففي حالته السائلة هو ماء
و في حالته الصلبة هو ثلج
و في حالته الغازية هو بخار

لكنه يبقى H2O في مختلف حالاته.. لكن نرجع و ننبه أن الله لا يمكن تشبيهه برقم أو عنصر أو مركب.. فنحن لا نشبه الله بل نقرب فكرة الثالوث التي يعترض عليها المعترض..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## christianbible5 (6 أبريل 2009)

*في البداية أشكر أخي johnnie على تعب محبتك وعلى الشرح الجميل.*



> *لكنه يبقى H2O في مختلف حالاته.. لكن نرجع و ننبه أن الله لا يمكن تشبيهه برقم أو عنصر أو مركب.. فنحن لا نشبه الله بل نقرب فكرة الثالوث التي يعترض عليها المعترض....*


 

*هللويا أخي واستاذي My Rock فالله يقول:*

إشعياء الأصحاح 40 العدد 18 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللَّهَ وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟ 


إشعياء الأصحاح 40 العدد 25 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟ يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ. 

*والفرق شاسع لا بل غير محدود بين تفكيرنا وتفكير الرب الاله*

إشعياء الأصحاح 55 العدد 9 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ. 

*مرة ثانية شكرا على الموضوع الجميل*

*الرب معكم*


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2009)

My Rock قال:


> لكن نرجع و ننبه أن الله لا يمكن تشبيهه برقم أو عنصر أو مركب.. فنحن لا نشبه الله بل نقرب فكرة الثالوث التي يعترض عليها المعترض



طبعاً يا ماي روك و شكراً لتأكيدك لهذه النقطة التي لا يجب أن تغيب عن كل مناقشاتنا





christianbible5 قال:


> *في البداية أشكر أخي johnnie على تعب محبتك وعلى الشرح الجميل.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الشكر لك أنت يا عزيزي ChristianBible، و شكراً لتأكيدك بالآيات الرائعة عن عظمة إلهنا، على هذه النقطة المحورية أن هذه الأمثلة لمجرد تقريب الفكرة...


----------



## قلم اسير (6 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> 1- لماذا (1 + 1 + 1 = 1)  صيغة خاطئة للسؤال؟
> 
> في جمع 1 + 1 + 1، كل واحد منفصل عن الثاني تماماً، و يقوم بدونه، و مطابق للآخرين...
> و كل هذه الصفات غير موجودة في حالة الثالوث، قكل أقنوم مختلف عن الآخر، و لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الأقانيم الأخرى، و غير منفصل عنها...



عفوا يا اخ ليست هنالك بمعادلة تطرح او تجمع ما هو مختلف

بمعنى اصح اخي لا نستطيع ضرب كمية من الماء بكمية من الزيت

او جمع كلاهما لانه شيء مستحيل

حيث نجد ان الاب + الابن + الروح القدس = ثلاث مكونات ان صح التعبير وعفوا ان لم يجوز في قاموسكم لكني اسف لم اجد سوى هذا التعبير فهي ثلاثة مختلفة عن بعضها كليا

ارجوا من الاخ الكريم تفسير اخر واتمنى ان يكون منطقي​


----------



## قلم اسير (6 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> ففي حالته السائلة هو ماء
> و في حالته الصلبة هو ثلج
> و في حالته الغازية هو بخار



*اخي الكريم اليس هذا تشبيه خاطئ 

حيث ان هاته الثلاث حالات تعرضت لتتغير أولا لتعطي نتيجة مختلفة تماما عن اصله اي ان الله في هاته المعادلة تعرض لتغيير؟؟؟؟ ام ما فهمته غلط 

بحيث ان حقيقة الثالوث هي الاخرى تعرضت للتغيير لتعطينا هاته النتجيه اي

في الاصل كان الاب وتعرض للتحويل ليعطينا ابن وهذا الاخير تعرض للتغير ليعطي نتيجة مخالفة تماما

الا وهي الروح القدس

نقول فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه حيث أن اصل البخار كان ماء واصل الثلج كان ماء

فنعود هنا ونقول ما كان اصل الابن وما هو اصل الروح القدس ليعطي نفس المعنى

بينهم الثلاثة؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو التوضيح من الاخ الفاضل تقبلوا مروري البسيط فأنا أحاول فهم الثالوث من حوالي 3 سنين

فلم اجد له شرحا مقنعا  *​


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> حيث نجد ان الاب + الابن + الروح القدس = ثلاث مكونات ان صح التعبير وعفوا ان لم يجوز في قاموسكم لكني اسف لم اجد سوى هذا التعبير فهي ثلاثة مختلفة عن بعضها كليا
> ​



و نحن نقول أن الآب ليس الإبن (و العكس أيضاً) و الإبن ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً) و الآب ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً)

لكن الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر الإلهي

فأنا أقول انك انسان لك جسد و روح, جسدك ليس روحك و روح ليس جسدك, لكن روحك و جسدك, لكن روحك و جسدك يمثلوك أنت الانسان الواحد لا أكثر.

ملاحظة: تعبيرك بالمكونات ليس صحيح, فنحن نستخدك كلمة اقنوم.

تحياتي لشخصك.


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *اخي الكريم اليس هذا تشبيه خاطئ
> *​




لا يوجد مثال يطابق الذات الالهية في اي مخلوق أو شئ
المثال أعلاه يقرب فكرة كيف إن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم و الثلاثة هم واحد

فهناك م يعترض على كيفية أن نقول الآب ليس الإبن (و العكس أيضاً) و الإبن ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً) و الآب ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً) لكن الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر الإلهي. 

و لتقريب فكرة ان يكون هناك جوهر واحد و ثلاثة أقانيم ب مركب واحد و ثلاثة حالات

لا أكثر و لا أقل
​


----------



## قلم اسير (6 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> و نحن نقول أن الآب ليس الإبن (و العكس أيضاً) و الإبن ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً) و الآب ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً)
> 
> لكن الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر الإلهي
> 
> فأنا أقول انك انسان لك جسد و روح, جسدك ليس روحك و روح ليس جسدك, لكن روحك و جسدك, لكن روحك و جسدك يمثلوك أنت الانسان الواحد لا أكثر.



*جزاك الله خيرا على شرحك الا تعتقد ان جسم الانسان مركب؟؟*​


my rock قال:


> ملاحظة: تعبيرك بالمكونات ليس صحيح, فنحن نستخدك كلمة اقنوم.



*جزاك الله خيرا على التصحيح القيم ومنك اتعلم واصصح اخطائي ومفرداتي التي استمعلها*​


----------



## قلم اسير (6 أبريل 2009)

my rock قال:


> لا يوجد مثال يطابق الذات الالهية في اي مخلوق أو شئ
> المثال أعلاه يقرب فكرة كيف إن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم و الثلاثة هم واحد
> 
> فهناك م يعترض على كيفية أن نقول الآب ليس الإبن (و العكس أيضاً) و الإبن ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً) و الآب ليس الروح القدس (و العكس أيضاً) لكن الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس واحد في الجوهر الإلهي.
> ...



*معلش اخي نيجي واحده واحده وهفهم ان شاء الله

عايز منك شرح مفصل لكلمة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا*​


my rock قال:


> و لتقريب فكرة ان يكون هناك جوهر واحد و ثلاثة أقانيم ب مركب واحد و ثلاثة حالات
> 
> لا أكثر و لا أقل[/center]​




*اتعني ان الله مركب من ثلاثة اقانيم ؟؟*​​


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> عفوا يا اخ ليست هنالك بمعادلة تطرح او تجمع ما هو مختلف
> 
> بمعنى اصح اخي لا نستطيع ضرب كمية من الماء بكمية من الزيت
> 
> ...



و هذا بالضبط ما أقوله...فلا يأتي أحد و يقول لنا:
"كيف تؤمنون أن الثلاثة هم في واحد، و بكل رذالة يلطع المعادلة 1 + 1 + 1 و يقول ازاي = 1؟"
هو ده اللي باقوله انك ماينفعش تجمعهم... و لو خدت بالك هاتلاق ياني باقول ان ده سبب خطأ السؤال نفسه...


رجاء راجع جزء المصفوفات و المتجهات، لأني اراه أوضح شيء...

يعني مثال: النقطة (15, 24, 13) هل تقدر تجمع إحداثياتها و تقول انها نقطة 20 مثلاً؟؟

أكيد لأ لأن كل واحد في بعد مختلف، و لكي تكون نقطة لابد ليها من 3 إحداثيات!!
و مع ذلك هي نقطة واحدة و *واحدة فقط*!


إذاً ألخص من تاني:
1 + 1 + 1 لا تنفع كتمثيل للثالوث، للأسباب التي ذكرناها و التي أكد عليها أخونا المسلم...

و ذلك لأن الأقانيم مش منفصلة و مش متطابقة زي الوحايد اللي في المعادلة (كل 1 فيهم ممكن يكون كيان لوحده)

و وصلنا أن أقرب مثال هو متجه، أو نقطة، أو مصفوفة مثل [1  1  1]  حيث لا يمكن جمع أي Component على الآخر...
و مع ذلك هو متجه واحد و كيان واحد، و لا يقوم دون كل "مكوناته"

و لتمثيل عدم المحدودية:

[Inf  Inf  Inf]

بالضبط كإحداثيات النقطة الواحدة..متعددة لكنها في النهاية نقطة واحدة و لا يمكن أن توجد غلا بكل إحداثياتها


----------



## قلم اسير (7 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> و ذلك لأن الأقانيم مش منفصلة و مش متطابقة زي الوحايد اللي في المعادلة (كل 1 فيهم ممكن يكون كيان لوحده)



*بركز على النقظة دي الاقانيم مش منفصلة ومش متطابقة ما دامت مش دي ولا مش دي تطلع ايه بقى ؟

اما 1 1 1 لو يطلع كل 1 له كيان لا يمت للتاني بصلة ولا يبتعد عنه لانه زي ما قلت مش متطابق

ولا منفصل يعني قصدك تشابه؟؟؟؟ بس طلعت انت تقولي مفيش تطابق ما بينهم يبقى ايه المشترك ما بينهم؟؟ ده اللي انا بحاول افهمه  اتمنى تفهمني اكتر

لو يعني لكل 1 كيان يبقى النتيجة تلات كيانات نعطيها رمز Inf (ما لا نهاية)

قصدك ان ما لا نهاية دي هي نقطة التشابه بين الاقانيم التلات والنتجية دي هي اللي ممكن تعطينا اله واحد لانه وجد قاسم مشترك ما بينهم؟؟

وان كان اللي انا فهمته هو كده بالظبط يبقى تلات كيانات ندمجها مع بعض لتعطينا اله يبقى الالاه ده

مركب والحاجه المركبة يبقى مصنوعة من قوى خارجيه عنه؟؟!!!*​


----------



## Fadie (7 أبريل 2009)

التثليث فى شىء و التوحيد فى شىء آخر. اه ثلاثة، فى الأقنومية. بس واحد فى الجوهر.

اللى بقى مش فاهم يعنى ايه اقنومية و جوهر يروح يتلهى على عينه يتعلم احسن، بدل ما يجى يعمل نفسه غضنفر هنا.

اللى بيتقال دة كأنكم بتسألوا ازاى يعنى اوضة لها اربع حيطان يكون لها سقف واحد؟! ها؟ ازاى؟ ازاى اربعة تساوى واحد؟!

مهو اصله متخلف اللى بيسأل! ميعرفش الفرق بين الحائط و السقف! متخلف بقى هنعمله ايه!

اى واحد هشوفوا هنا بيتكلم بتكبر ولا عنجهية هخليه يكره اليوم اللى دخل المنتدى دة فيه!


----------



## قلم اسير (7 أبريل 2009)

Fadie قال:


> التثليث فى شىء و التوحيد فى شىء آخر. اه ثلاثة، فى الأقنومية. بس واحد فى الجوهر.
> [/size]



*ممكن حضرتك تفهمني معنى كلمة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا؟؟؟*​


Fadie قال:


> اللى بقى مش فاهم يعنى ايه اقنومية و جوهر يروح يتلهى على عينه يتعلم احسن، بدل ما يجى يعمل نفسه غضنفر هنا.



*لا بنعمل نفسنا غضنفر ولهم يحزنون طيب يا سيدي علشان تبقى مرتاح يا اخي الفاضل مش عارف حاجه عن الثالوث بحاول اعرف مش هتوريني انت اللي فاهم في الحاجه دي؟؟*​



Fadie قال:


> اللى بيتقال دة كأنكم بتسألوا ازاى يعنى اوضة لها اربع حيطان يكون لها سقف واحد؟! ها؟ ازاى؟ ازاى اربعة تساوى واحد؟!



*التشبيه ده يا اخي مركب واللي بيسال عن حاجه اصلا يبقى مش عارفها وبيدور على جواب*​



Fadie قال:


> مهو اصله متخلف اللى بيسأل! ميعرفش الفرق بين الحائط و السقف! متخلف بقى هنعمله ايه!



*يمكن ابقى متخلف بس المشكل ان الحائط له نفس مكونات السقف والاختلاف ما بيهم ان واحد بيغطي الاوضة من فوق والتاني يقفلها من جمب واللي انا فهمته يا اخي من الاخوة سابقا ومن الاخ johnnie بالذات ان مفيش  تطابق ما بين الاقانيم شفت ازاي وده كلامه

و ذلك لأن الأقانيم مش منفصلة و مش متطابقة زي الوحايد اللي في المعادلة (كل 1 فيهم ممكن يكون كيان لوحده) *​




Fadie قال:


> اى واحد هشوفوا هنا بيتكلم بتكبر ولا عنجهية هخليه يكره اليوم اللى دخل المنتدى دة فيه!




*ممكن اعرف اخي تكبرنا فين وعنجهنا فين علشان نوصل لكلامك ده؟؟*​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

يا ابني يا حبيبي...

فهمت موضوع المتجه، او احداثيت النقطة؟ لو فهمت دي يبقى خلاص..مش عايز منك حاجة تاني...
هل تعرف أصلاً يعني ايه متجه؟


----------



## قلم اسير (7 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> يا ابني يا حبيبي...
> 
> فهمت موضوع المتجه، او احداثيت النقطة؟ لو فهمت دي يبقى خلاص..مش عايز منك حاجة تاني...
> هل تعرف أصلاً يعني ايه متجه؟



*يا حبيبي لو انا فهمت حاجه اصلا كنت يمكن اخش معاك بنقاش ما انا بسال كتير لاني بحاول

افهم حكايه الثالوث دي لانها مش عايزه تركب دماغي من 3 نسنين انت فهمني كل حاجه

معنى كلة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا لو سمحت؟؟ 

والمتجه كمان؟؟ 

حاولت افهم على طرحك الحسابي فهمت على قدي لاني بدرس الرياضيات بالفرنساوي وهنا يمكن

يكون سبب المشكل ممكن تسيب الحسابات وتيجبلي امثله زي امثلة الاخ فادي لما جاب الحائط والسقف*​
*يمكن افهم احسن واعذرني لاني يمكن تعبتك معايا*​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *يا حبيبي لو انا فهمت حاجه اصلا كنت يمكن اخش معاك بنقاش ما انا بسال كتير لاني بحاول
> 
> افهم حكايه الثالوث دي لانها مش عايزه تركب دماغي من 3 نسنين انت فهمني كل حاجه
> 
> ...



الأمثلة الأخرى ستتبع...لكني قصدت في فتح هذا الموضوع أن أركز على الرياضيات..

مش تقول يا راجل انك عايزها فرنساوي؟

Supposez un vecteur (Matrice uni-dimensionnelle) V = [1  1  1]

Ce vecteur a 3 composantes...mais il *est un seul vecteur*...
Et il n'est pas égal à au scalaire 3 par exemple...

Exactement comme un point P de coordinées (x, y, z)...
On ne pourrait jamais ajouter x, y et z ensemble, car chacune est dans une différente dimension...


----------



## christianbible5 (7 أبريل 2009)

> *معلش اخي نيجي واحده واحده وهفهم ان شاء الله*


 
*يلا نبدأ واحدة واحدة, الله يشاء الفهم لابنائه في كل حين انما علينا ان نفتح قلبنا وفكرنا ويتحتم علينا قراءة مفصلة كي نفهم,,,*



> *عايز منك شرح مفصل لكلمة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا*


 
*كلمة* *الجوهر تعني الذات الواحدة ,أي الوحدة اللاهوتية.*

*للمزيد اضغط هنا*

*وهذا نص كتابي لكلمة جوهر:*

*العبرانيين الأصحاح 1 العدد 3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،* 

*فلا أحد يرى جوهر أو ذات الله والسبب ان الانسان خاطيء والخطيئة لا يمكنها الوقوف لبرهة أمام الله الكلي الطهارة.*

*وذكر الكتاب المقدس أيضاً جوهر الله كما يلي:*

*كولوسي 1: *15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ *صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ،* بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.

*فصورة الله غير المنظور هي جوهره*

*فالله لم يره احد قط:*

*يوحنا 1: 18 اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.*

*لم يره احد قط... الابن هو الذي خبر عن جوهر وذات الله. يعني جوهر الله هو ذات الله.*




> *اتعني ان الله مركب من ثلاثة اقانيم ؟؟*


 
*كلا الله ليس بمركب, فهو الكامل ولا يحتاج لأي شيء (اذا صح التعبير) آخر يكمله. يبقى انت اللي فهمت غلط, طريقة الاخ My Rock سليمة مية في المية وهي ثلاثة أقانيم في اله واحد, وليس تركيباً كما تفهمها فخامتك.*

*سلام الرب يسوع معكم*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا على شرحك الا تعتقد ان جسم الانسان مركب؟؟*​




جسم الإنسان ُركب من أي شئ؟
ما تقصده بإن جسم الإنسان مركب؟ 
هل تعني إنه يحتوي على مركبات أو عناصر ام ماذا؟
​


[/quote]



قلم اسير قال:


> *
> عايز منك شرح مفصل لكلمة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا*​





الأخ العزيز
لسنا في حصة لغة عربية لاشرح لك معاني مفردات, لأنه ليس موضوعنا و لأن قصور اللغة في التعبير لا يعني قصور طبيعة الله
إذاً لا تكرر هذا الأسلوب فهو للف و الدوران
قلنا ان الله ثلاثة اقانيم في جوهر الهي واحد
مالذب نقصد بالجوهر الالهي الواحد؟
نقسد انتماء الاقانيم الثلاثة الى ذات واحدة, الذات الالهية

فأنت انسان لك جسد و روح, جسدك و روح تنتميان لذاتك انت و ليس لشخص أخر
​




> *اتعني ان الله مركب من ثلاثة اقانيم ؟؟*



لا الله ليس مركب, ابحث في المنتدى فهناك موضوع للاخ فادي يشرح فيه عدم صحة هذا الافتراض


​


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *يا حبيبي لو انا فهمت حاجه اصلا كنت يمكن اخش معاك بنقاش ما انا بسال كتير لاني بحاول
> 
> افهم حكايه الثالوث دي لانها مش عايزه تركب دماغي من 3 نسنين انت فهمني كل حاجه*​





لا أستغرب لماذا لم تفهم خلال 3 سنين.. لا و بل بعد 10 سنين ستبقى على حالتك دون أي تقدم.. حالتك حال أي طالب في الصف, لا يقرأ و لا يسمع في المحاضرات.. يسأل في التاريخ اسئلة في اللغة و في الرياضيات عن الكيمياء.. و في الإمتحان يحضر لقاعة الامتحان الخاطئة و هو لا يعرف ما هي المادة التي سيمتحن بها!
حاله نفس حالك, لأنك لا تريد أن تفهم أصلاً!

​* 
*


> معنى كلة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا لو سمحت؟؟



راجع ردي السابق​* 
*


> والمتجه كمان؟؟



مانا قلت في البداية, الناس التي لا تملك اي تحصيل علمي لن تفهم هذا الكلام. روح يا عزيزي تعلم رياضيات و تعال ناقش ما معناها.​* 
*



> *يمكن افهم احسن واعذرني لاني يمكن تعبتك معايا*



لنضع حد لهذه المجادلة 

ما هو الشئ الذي لا تفهمه عندما نقول ان لله ثلاثة اقانيم, اي ثلاثة صفات جوهرية, الوجود و النطق و الحياة, صفات غير مشترطة بعمل أو فعل, انما مشتركة بوجود و كينونة الله.

الا تتفق معي إن الله موجود و ناطق و حي؟ نعم أم لا؟

الرجاء ان ينتظر الاخوة المشاركون في الحوار و أن يتركوا المجال للعضو المسلم للرد لكي ننهي هذه الاستفسارات التافهة.

منتظر رد الاخ قلم أسير
​


----------



## قلم اسير (8 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> الأمثلة الأخرى ستتبع...لكني قصدت في فتح هذا الموضوع أن أركز على الرياضيات..
> 
> مش تقول يا راجل انك عايزها فرنساوي؟
> 
> ...



*يسلمو على الترجمة المفصلة نيجي نقول مثلا او نرمز

لكل اقنوم بحرف نعطي (x) للآب و (y )للابن و (z ) للروح القدس

وما دام انت مصر على الحساب حاول تفهمني بالطريقه دي لانه كلامك مش ماشي مع بعضه*​


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *يسلمو على الترجمة المفصلة نيجي نقول مثلا او نرمز*​
> 
> *لكل اقنوم بحرف نعطي (x) للآب و (y )للابن و (z ) للروح القدس*​
> 
> *وما دام انت مصر على الحساب حاول تفهمني بالطريقه دي لانه كلامك مش ماشي مع بعضه*​



يا راجل حرام عليك...

بعد كل ده كلامي مش ماشي مع بعضه برضه؟

ماشي...نقول من جديد...

ارمز يا سيدي للأقانيم ب x, y, z

الآن تخيل متجه = vector
V = (x, y, z

هل هذا متجه واحد أم 3؟

Point p = (x, y, z)
هل هي نقطة واحدة أم ثلاثة؟


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

لو أنك لا تعلم معنى الإحداثيات coordinées اصلاً فأعتقد أنك لن تفهم كلامي أبداً،  و يفضل أن تنتقل لموضوع آخر عن الأمثلة التقليدية و المعروفة أكثر للثالوث...

أنا هنا أعالج الشبهة البلهاء: 1 + 1 + 1 = 1


Un point, 3 coordinées...
نقطة واحدة، ثلاثية الأبعاد
إله واحد، مثلث الأقانيم


----------



## قلم اسير (8 أبريل 2009)

johnnie قال:


> يا راجل حرام عليك...
> 
> بعد كل ده كلامي مش ماشي مع بعضه برضه؟
> 
> ...



*ماشي كده تمام اخي نقطة واحده منفصله الى ثلاث ونتيجه هاته النقطة ركبت من ثلاث نقاط

لتعطي نفس النقطه هذا مغزى كلامي  يارب تفهم المقصود منه

وعلى فكره اخي بحييك على طريقه نقاشك لك خالص احترامي *​


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *ماشي كده تمام اخي نقطة واحده منفصله الى ثلاث ونتيجه هاته النقطة ركبت من ثلاث نقاط
> *​



أعتب عليك يا أخ قلم أسير, لانك و بكل وضوح لا تعرف شيئاً في علم الرياضيات, فجملتك هذه خطأ جملةً و تفصيلاً

النقطة الثلاثة الأبعاد هي نقطة واحدة و ليست ثلاثة نقاط. نقطة واحدة يحدد مكانها بعدها في الإتجاهات الثلاثة x y z

ما أُلاحظه في نقاشك هو  إنك تريد ان تثبت ان النقطة ثلاثة نقاط لكي تقول ان الأقانيم ثلاثة الهة. هذا الأسلوب خاطئ في الحوار لأنك تحدد المسار الذي تريد ان تفكر فيه و لا تدع أي مجال لقبل فكر الأخر و شرحه, هذه الطريقة هي طريقة أريد اثبات شئ ما مهما كلف الأمر..

الأن راجع ردي  			#*19* و كفانا مماطلة


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير قال:


> *ماشي كده تمام اخي نقطة واحده منفصله الى ثلاث ونتيجه هاته النقطة ركبت من ثلاث نقاط
> 
> لتعطي نفس النقطه هذا مغزى كلامي  يارب تفهم المقصود منه
> 
> وعلى فكره اخي بحييك على طريقه نقاشك لك خالص احترامي *​



مع احترامي...مفاهيمك الرياضية في حاجة إلى إعادة بناء شاملة

إن كنت مهتماً بهذا النقاش، اقرأ أولاً عن الأساسيات في تلك المواضيع:
Linear Algebra, Vector Math, Analytical Geometry


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 أبريل 2009)

قلم اسير
ممكن تتكلم بشي انت تفهم به !




قلم اسير قال:


> عفوا يا اخ ليست هنالك بمعادلة تطرح او تجمع ما هو مختلف​
> 
> بمعنى اصح اخي لا نستطيع ضرب كمية من الماء بكمية من الزيت​
> او جمع كلاهما لانه شيء مستحيل​
> ...


 
من اين لك تعبير ثلاث مكونات عن الثالوث؟؟؟؟ لم اقرا هذا التعبير باي مرجع مسيحي 









> ممكن حضرتك تفهمني معنى كلمة جوهر لغة واصطلاحا؟؟؟


 

ما علاقتنا بمعنى الكلمة لغة واصطلاحا؟؟؟؟


----------



## jojo_angelic (8 أبريل 2009)

الثالوث : لاتعني الكثرة او العدد بل صورة مختلفه لحقيقة واحده
الله له ذات                               وله كلمه                                     وله روح
         الوجود                            العلم                                          الحياة
يسوع هو عقل الله الناطق والذي صلب هو الاقنوم الثاني او الكلمه مات الجسد الذي اتحد به وانطلقت الروح الالهيه الى الهاويه صارعت وصرعت الموت لانها ذات الهيه قادره على الانتصار
فالجسد الى العدم والروح الى مكان الانتظار  على رجاء القيامة.


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

أكمل على كلام أخي جوجو...


أيضاً من جمال مثال المتجه، Vector أن جميع الإحداثيات مهمة، و ليس أحدها أهم أو أفضل من الأخرى...و هكذا الثالوث أيضاً، الأقانيم كلها متساوية و ليس أحدها أعلى شأناً من الآخر...فكلها في نفس الجوهر الإلهي...

و كل إحداثي مختلف عن الآخر...
 هكذا كل أقنوم يختلف عن الآخر...


----------



## صوت الرب (9 أبريل 2009)

1+1+1=3 تستخدم للأشياء المحدودة و ألله غير محدود
أما إن جمعنا رياضيا 3 أشياء غير محدودة فهي تساوي لا محدود واحد
لامحدود + لامحدود + لامحدود = لامحدود
infinity + infinity + infinity = infinity


----------



## mohziko (9 أبريل 2009)

اسمحولي ان ادخل معكم بالنقاش

اولا:ذكرت صاحبة الموضوع ما نصه "في جمع 1 + 1 + 1، كل واحد منفصل عن الثاني تماماً، و يقوم بدونه، و مطابق للآخرين"
التعليق:انتي مخطئة تماما فليس من شروط جمع الاشياء تطابقها الجمع بين أي عناصر ذات طبيعة مادية محسوسة فنقول سيارة+حمار+بطيخة=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها
ونقول سيارة+سيارة+سيارة=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها
ونقول احمد+خليل+حسن=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها

ثانيا:ذكرت صاحبة الموضوع ما نصه "قكل أقنوم مختلف عن الآخر، و لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الأقانيم الأخرى، و غير منفصل عنها" ثم ذكرت ما نصه "كل 1 من الوحايد محدود، بينما الله غير محدود، و بالتالي الأقانيم ايضاً غير محدودة"
لو نجمعهم في جمله واحدة تصبح "الاقنوم لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الاقانيم الأخرى،ولكنه اله كامل!!!"

ثالثا:ذكر الاخ مدير الموقع مثال جميل اليكم توضيحه
الماء يختلف عن الثلج و الثلج يختلف عن البخار و البخار يختلف عن الماء ولكن كلهم من h2o
الانسان يختلف عن الحائط و الحائط يختلف عن الجره و الجرة تختلف عن الانسان ولكن كلهم من تراب
الاب يختلف عن الابن والابن يختلف عن الروح القدس والروح القدس يختلف عن الاب ولكن كلهم من ماذا؟استكمل المثال يا اخي حتى تتوضح الامور لتدخل ضمن امكانية نقاشها
ثم عاد الاخ مدير الموقع وقال ما نصه "لا يوجد مثال يطابق الذات الالهية في اي مخلوق أو شئ
المثال أعلاه يقرب فكرة كيف إن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم و الثلاثة هم واحد"

رابعا:"إشعياء الأصحاح 40 العدد 18 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللَّهَ وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟


إشعياء الأصحاح 40 العدد 25 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟ يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ.

والفرق شاسع لا بل غير محدود بين تفكيرنا وتفكير الرب الاله

إشعياء الأصحاح 55 العدد 9 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ."

بما ان هذه النصوص تعتبر اقرار لعدم مثلية الله وعدم القدره على تخيله من خلال ادراكنا المحدود بحدود الواقع المادي الذي نتصل به من خلال حواسنا فلماذا الخوض في الفلسفة والميتافيزيقيا

خامسا:واكثر ما اضحكني من الردود هو هذا الرد من الاخ صوت الرب حيث ذكر ما نصه
"أما إن جمعنا رياضيا 3 أشياء غير محدودة فهي تساوي لا محدود واحد"
وبررت ذلك بهذه المعادلة:
لامحدود + لامحدود + لامحدود = لامحدود
اقول معادلة صحيحة
اليك هذه المعادلة:
لا محدود+لا محدود=لا محدود +لا محدود +لا محدود+لا محدود
هذه ايضا معادلة صحيحة

واعتذر من الاخوة عن الاطاله


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أبريل 2009)

> اسمحولي ان ادخل معكم بالنقاش


 
*أهلا وسهلا بك.*



> اولا:ذكرت صاحبة الموضوع ما نصه "في جمع 1 + 1 + 1، كل واحد منفصل عن الثاني تماماً، و يقوم بدونه، و مطابق للآخرين"
> التعليق:انتي مخطئة تماما فليس من شروط جمع الاشياء تطابقها الجمع بين أي عناصر ذات طبيعة مادية *محسوسة فنقول سيارة+حمار+بطيخة=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها*
> ونقول سيارة+سيارة+سيارة=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها
> ونقول احمد+خليل+حسن=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها


 
*لأ انت فهمتي الموضوع خطأ لأن هذا التعبير يطرح في مكانه المخصص لما للتعابير من أوجه شبه بين الذكور والموضوع:*
*هنا*



> ثانيا:ذكرت صاحبة الموضوع ما نصه "*قكل أقنوم مختلف عن الآخر، و لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الأقانيم الأخرى، و غير منفصل عنها" ثم ذكرت ما نصه "كل 1 من الوحايد محدود، بينما الله غير محدود، و بالتالي الأقانيم ايضاً غير محدودة"
> *لو نجمعهم في جمله واحدة تصبح "الاقنوم لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الاقانيم الأخرى،ولكنه اله كامل!!!"


 
*هذا مفهومك من خلال القراءة؟؟؟*
*طب ما تعرفيش تفسري ما في مشكلة!!! ما بتفهمي المكتوب أيضاً؟؟ لأ دي تبقى مشكلة نقص في دماغك يا شاطرة.*



> ثم عاد الاخ مدير الموقع وقال ما نصه "لا يوجد مثال يطابق الذات الالهية في اي مخلوق أو شئ
> المثال أعلاه يقرب فكرة كيف إن هناك ثلاثة أقانيم و الثلاثة هم واحد"
> رابعا:"إشعياء الأصحاح 40 العدد 18 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللَّهَ وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟
> إشعياء الأصحاح 40 العدد 25 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟ يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ.
> ...


 
*هل تستطيعين أن تشرحي لي كيف تمت توقعاتك بأن مدير الموقع قال هذا؟؟*
*يا استاذة انا من قال هذا!!! وانا لست مدير ولا من يحزنو, جل ما في الامر انا انسان عادي لا علاقة لي بالادارة الكريمة...*

*نعم لا نستطيع تشبيه الله, والشروحات ما هي الا لجعل الانسان يفهم, فالسيد المسيح كان يعلم تلاميذه بالامثلة. لكن ليكن بعلمك انني لست ضد انما لا احبذ فكرة التشبيه لغرض واحد وهو:*

*شخص جاهل مثلك قد لا يفهمها كما وردت يبقى هيفسرها على مزاجه.*



> خامسا:*واكثر ما اضحكني من الردود هو هذا الرد من الاخ صوت الرب* حيث ذكر ما نصه
> "أما إن جمعنا رياضيا 3 أشياء غير محدودة فهي تساوي لا محدود واحد"
> وبررت ذلك بهذه المعادلة:
> *لامحدود + لامحدود + لامحدود = لامحدود
> ...


 
*الذي اعرفه هو ان الضحك نتيجة لسببين:*

*الاول: الفرحة*

*الثاني: الهبل*

*وانا لا ارى اي شيء يفرح في الموضوع.*

*كل ما في الامر أنك لا تعرفين حتى ما معنى اللامحدود والادلة هي ضحكتك وعرضها بغير فهم.*

*مستعدين في كل وقت أن نجيب بالأدلة والبراهين من خلال الكتاب المقدس على امل ان الله ينير اذهانكم وتفهمون.*

*الرب يسوع معكم*


----------



## mohziko (9 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخي christianbible5

سآخذ كلامك جملة جملة
*
1-"لأ انت فهمتي الموضوع خطأ لأن هذا التعبير يطرح في مكانه المخصص لما للتعابير من أوجه شبه بين الذكور والموضوع"
*
جملة غير مفهومة من الاصل والموضوع الذي وضعت رابطه لا علاقة له بالموضوع
*
2-"هذا مفهومك من خلال القراءة؟؟؟
طب ما تعرفيش تفسري ما في مشكلة!!! ما بتفهمي المكتوب أيضاً؟؟ لأ دي تبقى مشكلة نقص في دماغك يا شاطرة."
*
الجملة الاولى هي
"قكل أقنوم مختلف عن الآخر، و لا يقوم بذاته دون وجود الأقانيم الأخرى، و غير منفصل عنها"
وهذا يعني "ان الاقنوم لا يقوم بذاته دون غيره وباالي فهو ليس اله كامل"
بينما الجملة الثانية تناقض ما قيل في الجملة الاولى
نص الجملة الثانية:"بينما الله غير محدود، و بالتالي الأقانيم ايضاً غير محدودة"
فالجملة الثانية تعني ان الاقنوم قائم بذاته لانه غير محدود وبالتالي هو اله كامل
*
3-"هل تستطيعين أن تشرحي لي كيف تمت توقعاتك بأن مدير الموقع قال هذا؟؟
يا استاذة انا من قال هذا!!! وانا لست مدير ولا من يحزنو, جل ما في الامر انا انسان عادي لا علاقة لي بالادارة الكريمة...

نعم لا نستطيع تشبيه الله, والشروحات ما هي الا لجعل الانسان يفهم, فالسيد المسيح كان يعلم تلاميذه بالامثلة. لكن ليكن بعلمك انني لست ضد انما لا احبذ فكرة التشبيه لغرض واحد وهو:

شخص جاهل مثلك قد لا يفهمها كما وردت يبقى هيفسرها على مزاجه."
*
اعرف انك انسان عادي سواء كنت مدير الموقع او لم تكن!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!انظر الى الرد رقم 8 من myrock

نأخذ ما كتبته انت
أ-فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللَّهَ وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ
ب-فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟ يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ.
ج-لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ." 

اي ان الله لا يوجد اي شيء ممكن ان يشبه به ضمن حدود تفكيرنا المحدود المقصور على ما ندركه من خلال حواسنا الخمسة التي تربط بين وعي الانسان وبين الواقع او المادة
فالله لا يمكن احاطة معرفته من خلال المنطق الانساني المقصور على التمييز بين الاشياء المادية المحسوسة وعددها واعتقد ان هذا الشئ متفقين عليه دون نقاش

ولكن الا تلاحظ ان ما سبق ينفي الوهية السيد المسيح
كيف؟انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوية في الجوهر وان هذا الجوهر قد تجسد في المادة اي في جسد يسوع مما يعطي مجالا للتشبه به او حتى تشبيهه طالما انه المشبه داخل نطاق الادراك الحسي لانه اصبح في جسد
وهذا يناقض بشكل قاطع الايات التي قمت انت بوضعها وقمت بشرح المراد منها!!!!!!!!!
*
4-"الذي اعرفه هو ان الضحك نتيجة لسببين:

الاول: الفرحة

الثاني: الهبل

وانا لا ارى اي شيء يفرح في الموضوع.

كل ما في الامر أنك لا تعرفين حتى ما معنى اللامحدود والادلة هي ضحكتك وعرضها بغير فهم.

مستعدين في كل وقت أن نجيب بالأدلة والبراهين من خلال الكتاب المقدس على امل ان الله ينير اذهانكم وتفهمون."
*
اريد ان اضيف لك سبب ثالث للضحك هو هبل الاخرين وهو اهم سبب يدعو الانسان للضحك

اللامحدود يعني ما ليس له اخر يعني ما لا نهاية له يعني ما لا يمكن احتواء مداه

ما لا نهاية + ما لا نهاية = ما لا نهاية +ما لا نهاية + ما لا نهاية = ما لا نهاية
معادلة صحيحة 100%

اتمنى ان لا اكون طولت عليكم
اخوكم محمد

*


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2009)

mohziko قال:


> اولا:ذكرت صاحبة الموضوع ما نصه "في جمع 1 + 1 + 1، كل واحد منفصل عن الثاني تماماً، و يقوم بدونه، و مطابق للآخرين"
> التعليق:انتي مخطئة تماما فليس من شروط جمع الاشياء تطابقها الجمع بين أي عناصر ذات طبيعة مادية محسوسة فنقول سيارة+حمار+بطيخة=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها
> ونقول سيارة+سيارة+سيارة=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها
> ونقول احمد+خليل+حسن=3 اشياء مختلفة عن بعضها



كلام مرفوض رياضياً, بل يدلك على مستواك العلمي المتدني الذي لا يرقى ليفهم أي مما شرحناه

لا يمكنك أن تجميع قيم مختلفة, و المثال الواطئ الذي طريحته (يدل على طريقة تفكيرك المتدنية) هو خاطئة

فلا تستطيع أن تجمع التالي:

1x  + 2y + 3z 

فجمع أعلاه يبقى على حاله و لا تستطيع أن تقول 6xyz

الجمع أعلاه لا تستطيع إختصاره (الا في حالة الضرب!)




> ثالثا:ذكر الاخ مدير الموقع مثال جميل اليكم توضيحه
> الماء يختلف عن الثلج و الثلج يختلف عن البخار و البخار يختلف عن الماء ولكن كلهم من h2o
> الانسان يختلف عن الحائط و الحائط يختلف عن الجره و الجرة تختلف عن الانسان ولكن كلهم من تراب



نحن نتكلم عن إنتماء الحالات الثلاثة لمركب ال H2O 
ما ذكرته من إنسان و تراب مثال غير صحيح, لأن مكونات الإنسان و التراب ليس متشابهة
أنت تؤمن إن الله خلق الإنسان من تراب, و ليس إن الأنسان مكوناته حبيبات التراب

أما التراب و الجرة (الفخارية) فهو مثال أخر, فالفخار هو تراب حُولَ للحالة الصلبة بالحرارة العالية. و الحائط ليس تراباً بل مزيجاً من الاسمنت و الطابوق 




> بما ان هذه النصوص تعتبر اقرار لعدم مثلية الله وعدم القدره على تخيله من خلال ادراكنا المحدود بحدود الواقع المادي الذي نتصل به من خلال حواسنا فلماذا الخوض في الفلسفة والميتافيزيقيا



قلنا أننا نحاول شرح إن فكرة الثالوث مقبولة علمياً و نظرياً
حاسب على نفسك من استخدام المصطلحات التي أكبر من حجمك, الميتافيزيقا لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا و لم نتطرق لها أصلاً (أشك انك تعلم ما معنى الكلمة)




> خامسا:واكثر ما اضحكني من الردود هو هذا الرد من الاخ صوت الرب حيث ذكر ما نصه
> "أما إن جمعنا رياضيا 3 أشياء غير محدودة فهي تساوي لا محدود واحد"
> وبررت ذلك بهذه المعادلة:
> لامحدود + لامحدود + لامحدود = لامحدود
> ...



المثال الذي طرح في جمع اللامحدود هو مثال نافع مع جمع أكثر من ثلاث لا محدودات, فالقصد هو توضيح أن جمع لامحدود لا يعطي مجموعات متعددة, بل لا محدود فقط!


----------



## mohziko (9 أبريل 2009)

*قلة أدب و شخصنة للحوار
*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أبريل 2009)

> *جملة غير مفهومة من الاصل والموضوع الذي وضعت رابطه لا علاقة له بالموضوع*


*كي أكون صريح معك وبدون لف ودوران بما انك لابتحترم حالك ولا باين عليك شيء اسمو أدب, انت بتتكلم عن سيارة + حمار + بطيخة:*

*فالحمار الذي ذكرته حضرتك تتكلم عنه في الرابط اعلاه.*

*فهمت يا ... استاذ*

*اتمنى تكون وضحت الصورة*

*سلام الرب معكم*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (9 أبريل 2009)

> كيف؟انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم الثلاثة متساوية في الجوهر وان هذا الجوهر قد تجسد في المادة اي في جسد يسوع


*دليلك ان الجوهر تجسد؟؟ *
*نحن نتكلم عن اقنوم من تجسد تقول لنا جوهر؟؟ هذا يبين انك لا تميز بين الاقنوم والجوهر*
*ثلاث اقانيم وجوهر واحد*


----------



## antonius (9 أبريل 2009)

رياضياتيا...تم فحام الشبهة....
علقيا....تم افحام الشبهة
وما زال الجهلاء المسلمون يظنون ان كذب شيوخكم صحيح!!


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

mohziko

1- أنا ولد...
2- الله يخليك...يخليك لعيالك...أرجوك...روح خد كورس رياضة الأول و بعدين اتكلم...كلامك في الرياضة لا يزيد عن مستوى ثانية ابتدائي بالكتير...

مش معقولة هانقلبها حصة حساب هنا...

فيه حاجة يا حبيبي (بلاش أقول لك يا جاهل) اسمها مجموعة الأعداد الطبيعية...Natural Numbers' Set
فيها عناصر، رمزنا لها بالرموز: 1 ،2، 3، 4، ...

و فيه دالة Function، سميناها الجمع و رمزنالها ب+، بتاخد عنصرين، و تنتج عنصر، من نفس المجموعة N

+(x,y) -> z    ;   where x, y, z  are elements of N

فالبطيخة بقى سيادتك، و الموزة و البرتقانة، كل واحدة انت اخترت تمثلها ب"1"، بدليل انك كان ممكن تعتبر قشرة البرتقانة حاجة و البرتقانة حاجة لوحدها...
يعني باختصار سيادتك رمزت لكل شيء، ب1...
في مجال العملية أو الدالة + بقى، كلهم وحايد متطابقة...


أما عن ضحكك، فهو لا فرحة و لا هبل، و إنما *جهل*...بالضبط زي ما الجهال بيضحكوا من الفيزياء الكمية و النسبية...

المفروض انك عارف الكلام ده من اعدادي بالكتير...لكن فعلاً نظام التعليم في مصر فاشل، انك تنجح و انت بالمستوى ده...و يرجعوا يقولوا البلد بايظة ليه...

روح ذاكر رياضة الأول يا حبيبي...



آه...سؤال أخير، إنت ليه سبت أهم و أفضل مثال، و هو "المتجه" أو النقطة في فضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد؟
أكيد بسبب جهلك به...


----------



## Strident (10 أبريل 2009)

يا ريت الإخوة المسلمين...أرجوكم..لو سمحتم...

ماحدش يناقش في الموضوع ده إلا لو كان عارف معنى الكلمات الآتية:
متجه، فضاء ثلاثي الأبعاد، إحداثيات، مصفوفة
Matrix, Coordinates, 3-Dimensional Spcae, Vector

لأنك لو لا تعرف هذه المعاني جيداً فنقاشك ليس له معنى...


----------



## solger (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد ولى رد 
اولا بالنسبه الى المعادله الرياضيه المطروحه فى هذا الموضوع هى معادله خاطئه من ناحيه واحده 
الا وهى :
طبيعة السيد المسيح غير مححده حتى الان عند المسيحين 
وطبيعة الروح القدس حتى الان غفير محدده عند المسيحين 

وبالتالى لا يمكن تحديد ماهية الوحايد الثلاثه الذى سندخلهم فى المعادله 
ثم بعد ذلك نحدد ماهية المعادله


----------



## christianbible5 (12 أبريل 2009)

> طبيعة السيد المسيح غير مححده حتى الان عند المسيحين
> وطبيعة الروح القدس حتى الان غفير محدده عند المسيحين
> 
> وبالتالى لا يمكن تحديد ماهية الوحايد الثلاثه الذى سندخلهم فى المعادله
> ثم بعد ذلك نحدد ماهية المعادله


 
*فين الادلة بما تتكلم يا فهيم؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الآب هو الله*
*الابن هو الله*
*الروح القدس هو الله*

*يبقى فين مرجعك اللي بيقول طبيعة السيد المسيح غير محددة عند المسيحيين يا استاذ؟؟؟؟*

*رأيك الشخصي تقولو في كتاباتك الشخصية اما هنا فعليك برز المراجع...*

*وهنا تقدر تسأل حتى نجاوبك...*

*الرب يسوع معكم...*


----------



## الملك أبجر (13 أبريل 2009)

*تخيل يا عزيزي مثلثاً من الذهب الخالص..
مثلث مستاوي الأضلاع..
بالزوايا التالية : أ ب جـ

هل الزاوية أ هي نفسها ب ؟! و نفسها جـ ؟!
بالطبع لا، لكن جوهر الزاوية أ هو نفس جوهر ب و نفس جوهر جـ : ألا و هو الذهب الخالص !!

و من كان له أذنان للسمع..فليسمع !!

نعمة الرب تكون معكم جميعاً !!
*


----------



## solger (13 أبريل 2009)

* كلمة اقنوم Hypostasis باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس وتعنى قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة. والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال

اليس هذا هو التعريف للاقنوم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 أبريل 2009)

solger قال:


> * كلمة اقنوم Hypostasis باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس، وهى مكونة من مقطعين: هيبو وهى تعنى تحت، وستاسيس وتعنى قائم أو واقف، وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتيا معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة. والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به، وله إرادة، ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال
> 
> اليس هذا هو التعريف للاقنوم


 
*صحيح وقد جاءت كلمة هيبوستاسيس فيع الرسالة الى العبرانيين*
*Heb 1:3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، *
*Heb 1:3 ος ων απαυγασμα της δοξης και χαρακτηρ της υποστασεως αυτου φερων τε τα παντα τω ρηματι της δυναμεως αυτου δι εαυτου καθαρισμον ποιησαμενος των αμαρτιων ημων εκαθισεν εν δεξια της μεγαλωσυνης εν υψηλοις*


----------



## Strident (13 أبريل 2009)

solger قال:


> السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد ولى رد
> اولا بالنسبه الى المعادله الرياضيه المطروحه فى هذا الموضوع هى معادله خاطئه من ناحيه واحده
> الا وهى :
> طبيعة السيد المسيح غير مححده حتى الان عند المسيحين
> ...



هو ده بالظبط اللي يخترع كذبة و يصدقها...

أما كلمة هيبوستاسيس...أعتقد اننا نعرف أكتر بكتير من محمد الطيب (عميد الأزهر) بتاعكم...

دايماً تقولوا احنا أساتذة في العربي (قال يعني)...لكن أكيد مش هاتفهموا أكتر مننا في اليوناني!

و ملحوظة:

واضح من سؤالك انك مش عارف يعني ايه متجه أو مصفوفة او إحداثيات!!
روح ذاكر الأول!


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2009)

الرجاء الحفاظ على مستوى الحوار و جوهره دون الخروج الى مواضيع لا علاقة لها بموضوعنا و الى خلاصات لا مكان لها الا في عقل المعترض


----------



## Strident (26 مايو 2009)

هل قرأت الموضوع من بدايته؟

1- المثلث، له 3 زوايا، و مع ذلك هو مثلث واحد...بدون أي منها لا يكون مثلث...
و كل زاوية ليست هي الأخرى...

2- إن كنت تريد مناقشة هذا الموضوع، عليك أن تعرف معنى هذه المصطلحات الرياضية:
الإحداثيات Coordinates
متجه Vector
مصفوفة Matrix
الهندسة التحليلية Analytical Geometry
الجبر الخطي Linear Algebra
نظرية المجموعات Set Theory

إن كنت لا تعرفها يمكنك ان تجد نبذات عن هذه العلوم في ويكيبيديا...و أرجوك ان تقرأ و لو حتى للعلم...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euclidean_vector
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_algebra
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrix_(mathematics)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analytic_geometry


----------



## rasolalahmohmad (28 مايو 2009)

johnnie قال:


> يحب كثير من اخوتنا أن يعترضوا على فكرة الثالوث، و يقولون:
> كيف تقولون 1 + 1 + 1 = 1؟ و يتهموننا بعدم العقل و خلافه...
> 
> لكن هل حقاً الإيمان المسيحي يتعارض مع أبسط قواعد العقل و الرياضيات؟ أم ان هناك نقطة محورية ينساها الجميع؟
> ...






وهل يحتاج الله الى المصفوفات وهذا التعقيد لكى يُعبد



الامر اسهل مما تقوله يا زعيم


فالله واحد فى ذاته  لاشريك له ولا ولد له ولا صاحبة له ولا ند له 
وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا​


----------



## antonius (28 مايو 2009)

> وهل يحتاج الله الى المصفوفات وهذا التعقيد لكى يُعبد


هو لا يحتاج..ولكن هذا الموضوع هو افحام لمن حاول ان يجعل الامر رياضيا (وهم من المسلمين)


----------



## Strident (28 مايو 2009)

rasolalahmohmad قال:


> وهل يحتاج الله الى المصفوفات وهذا التعقيد لكى يُعبد
> 
> 
> 
> ...



يجيء البعض و يحبون أن يتذاكوا، قائلين كيف تقولون أن 1+1+1 = 3 و هم مسلمون بالطبع كما قال  لك أخي...

و هنا أوضح ضحالة هذا الفكر...

إن كلامك هو الاستسهال، و البعد عن الاجتهاد و اجهاد الفكر...
أن تقول: المسيحيين مخطئين بسبب الثالوث...و لم تفكر حتى في قراءة المكتوب و لا نقده...

أنا أحاول إقناع الناس بشتى الطرق...
من يفهم بالأمثلة الصغيرة، فليكن...
و من يصر على إدخال المنطق و الرياضيات، فليكن!!

لكن أسوأ شيء هو أن تظل قابعاً مكانك، ممسكاً بجملة صماء، و لا تحاول الخروج عنها أو مناقشتها


----------



## Strident (28 مايو 2009)

و على فكرة...
أنا أتفق معك في أن الله:

لا شريك و لا ند و لا صاحبة له...

إنما له ابن و روح...

و ابنه هو قدرته، حكمته، مجده، بهاءه، قوته، فهمه،....إلخ
و هذه تخرج منه باستمرار!


----------



## hidaya2009 (29 مايو 2009)

الى التعليق الأخير:
كيف تؤمن *بعدم وجود* الصاحبة وتؤمن و تستدل بالرياضيات و بالعلوم *بوجود* ابن؟


----------



## hidaya2009 (29 مايو 2009)

بما أنها *أم ابن الإله* فهذا الشرف يؤهلها أن تكون هي كذلك:*إلـــــها*


----------



## Strident (29 مايو 2009)

المشكلة أنك لا تعرفين ماذا نقصد بابن الله فالمقصود ليس ولد، و لا تناسل و لا زواج!

انما ابن الله هو مجد الله و قوته و بهائه و حكمته و قدرته و كلمته...

الله الآب هو الله الحي...و الله الابن هو الله الحياة...او هي الحياة التي من عند الله
الله الآب هو العاقل...و الله الابن هو عقله
الله الآب هو الحكيم...و الله الابن هو حكمته

ليس حكيم إلا و له حكمة...و ليس حكمة إلا من حكيم...

أما كيف نستدل أنه يمكن أن يكون 3 في واحد و واحد في ثالوث...قهذا ما تجدين انه غير مستحيل حتى رياضياً


----------

